# My first attempt on curing my pork legs ( proscuitto)



## spartan1967

My first attempt at curing my pork legs, my goal is too make air dried proscuitto style ham, I was inspired by

a good Italian friend of mine , who's father was a mason and he built his own cellar, it was then, I first

tried home made proscuitto, it was delicious, finally after 35 years , I get my chance to make it .













KERN RIVER 139.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 9, 2013






Just got done trimming my first pork leg ( ham ) and exposing the ball joint, I did alot

of research and saw many videos, I particularly paid attention to how the Italian artisans

made theirs.


----------



## spartan1967

Date 01/19/13

Just got done salting my pork legs, Used Mortons Kosher sea salt and mixed it with a little

curing salt ( pink salt) made sure that the bottom of my wooden box was lined with platic and

then used aluminum container with salt ont he bottom so the salt was on the bottom and the top













KERN RIVER 129.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 9, 2013


----------



## thoseguys26

What a great adventure. Few things I would recommend.

1. Use non-iodized salt

2. Use a food grade plastic or glass container.

3. If you're hanging them to dry, slice a hole between the ligament and bone at the end. This hole provides a great place to put salt into for safety reasons as well as provide a nice place to hang it from.

Do you have the rest of the process laid out?  How long on the salt? Rinse & Hang? I'd love to hear some more info.

I'm trying a mule deer leg for the first time and she's about a week from being done!













Screen Shot 2013-02-09 at 6.35.58 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 9, 2013


----------



## spartan1967

After 4 days in a cool room, I removed the pork legs and replaced the salt , I found

quite a bit of liquid on the bottom of the foil pans, seems like the salt is doing its job

I also removed the all liquid from the foil pans .













KERN RIVER 142.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 9, 2013






After 7 more days on the salt I removed the pork legs, removing the

old salt and cleaning the foil pans free from any liquids, this time

I added pepper to the salt and rubbed it on the legs .













KERN RIVER 144.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 9, 2013






Notice the picture above the pork legs are placed facing down

this allows gravity to due it thing and also keep the fresh salt/pepper

mix on the open flesh part of the pork leg .













KERN RIVER 150.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 9, 2013






Picture above shows the pork legs in the wooden box in the storage room

I have a fine messh screen to keep out any critters or bugs , just in case

my storage room is clean and sealed up pretty tight already, I am a little

paranoid so not taking any chances .


----------



## spartan1967

More pictures to come still trying to figure how to upload and all that kinda stuff,

This is what I know from reading countless info and looking at countless videos on you tube

#1 Pork legs must be fresh , not  frozen .

#2 Pork legs must be trimmed and ball joint exposed .

#3 Pork legs must be weighed after trimming, why ? because for every pound for meat u have it must sit in salt for 1 day

#4 Use Mortons sea salt , plus a little of the pink curing salt ( saltpeter) I use very little in my mix .

#5 Rub salt into every nook and cranny especially around the hock area and the ball joint.

#6 Place in a cool aerated area for 4 days then change salt and turn pork legs, I placed a fan nearby .

#7 After 7 more days, I replaced the salt again making sure each time that I did that, I also cleaned up the liquid .

#8 After 5 more days, I replaced the salt one last time, but this time I added black pepper to the mix , I also

     constructed a device of which consisted of two all threed rods with nuts and big metal washers, drilled a hole

     on either side of the wooden box and slipped the all thread thru and tightened two pieces of wood creating a clamp

     type of a device to squeez the two pork legs, to release the moisture and also create that shape that proscuitto is known for .

#9 After 20 days in the cure, I removed the pork legs from the salt box and rinsed them off thouroghly with cold water, I then

     wiped the pork legs dry and rinsed the pork legs with red wine ( merlot was my choice ) something to do with the acidity?

     I then wiped the red wine off the proscuitto, took some lard,very little of it and wiped it all over the proscuitto,so that when

     the pepper is applied it would stick on .

#10 Hang in a cool breezy area and keep ur fingers crossed , hahaha just got my two pork legs peppered and hung today i will wait till end of October

  let you know then  by the way i also sniffed the pork legs to check for any rottenness after 20 days the pigs smell great , hope that helps

I am a hunter also , let me know ow u do with ur thank s Geo


----------



## michael ark

Thanks for shareing! I will be watching this closely. So italian ham is pressed and southern ham is not?


----------



## michael ark

Thanks for shareing! I will be watching this closely. So italian ham is pressed and southern country ham is not?


----------



## spartan1967

Good question, not sure I wouldn't put it that way, some Italian artisans, don't mention anything about compressing, only reason I did was because

in a couple of the you-tube videos I watched they had the pork leg in a wooden box with salt and in both videos they put a heavy weight on top to

press it down ? their explanation was that it helped push out the moisture and any left over blood that may still be in the veins of the ham .

Also it gives that prosciutto shape , next time ur at the market ask the deli man to show you a whole prosciutto, it will look kinda flat on one side

as far as " country ham " honestly I don't know much about country ham .

Hope that explained it , i will post more pics soon


----------



## spartan1967

Yesterday marked the 22nd day of my salt curing process, this is one of the pork legs

after it was pulled out of the salt box it was curing in, noticethe color of the meat ,

the meat is alot darker .













824.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 10, 2013






Pork leg getting hosed off with cold water, there was some white mold

on the skin side and I was told that "WHITE MOLD" is ok , I hope that is true.













829.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 10, 2013






more pics to come, I am having a hard time trying to line up the right pictures in the right order .


----------



## dave54

looking good!!!  

  And just a thought, since you did two ,let one cure another 6 months

or longer and the flavor will be more intense.

 I've been doing these with a friend and I do three a year so I

have them staggered out at cures of 1 year, 16 months and 2 years

  You'll be glad you did


----------



## spartan1967

Great minds think alike ! I was thinking late Nov early Dec I try the small one and then the larger pork

leg, leave it till easter, dont want to get to cocky ,still keaping my fingers crossed

I am planning to do 4 next season  and some cured smoked bacon


----------



## thoseguys26

dave54, when you are ready to slice your 2 year one, how do you go about it? Do you cut off the hard exterior or soak it in water first and then cut it? I've been doing these for a couple years now too and I'm always eager to learn how others do theirs.


----------



## spartan1967

Just got done, rinsing the salt of one of the pork leg, dried it with paper towel

notice my brand mark ha ha ha , every proscuitto maker should have one













832.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 10, 2013






Picture of my branding iron ha ha ha its a bbq coal poker













820.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## spartan1967

Red wine used to rinse pork legs, My understanding, using red wine helps with the curing

process, something about the acidity ? I dont have any info to confirm that, I saw

it done on you-tube by some chefs in New York and by some other fella .













817.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 10, 2013


















818.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 10, 2013






Dried red wine off, I took some lard and very lightly spread it all over the pork leg

reason for this is that, when i apply the pepper i want it to stick and stay on, I did

one leg this way and the other with-out the lard .













822.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## spartan1967

Both pork legs peppered and hanging in my storage room, notice the

hole I made, in the hok area so that I could hand them from













834.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 10, 2013






Another look at the peppered pork legs, peppering them for those of you

who may be new to the curing process , keeps bugs and critters away

and man oh man does it make the proscuitto smell awesome ,

Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well i will post pictures again

sometime in late oct / Nov













837.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Feb 10, 2013






Take care everyone


----------



## michael ark

Keep up the good work.


----------



## dave54

I'd put a fan on it now that you have it hanging for a couple days

to help dry it more ,as long as tempature is 60 or less you're golden


----------



## spartan1967

The weather in Los Angeles is about 40 degrees at the moment this week is cooling down

I had a fan on from the very begining of the curing process and it still running .air circulation is very important


----------



## spartan1967

This is my first time so, I wouldnt be able to tell u , I dont expect to wait 2 years before i slice into mine My friend father sliced into his between 12 -16 months

I am going to slice my first one , which happens to be the smaller of the two late november and the other 4 - 6 months later


----------



## smokink

I've had mine hanging for 3 months now.  Vegas is dry - so it began drying fast.  No odor.

The one thing all the info I found said not to do was to put cure it in anything reactive.  So Plastic, glass or wood were recommended. Many suggested not allowing the leg to sit in any fluid it drained off - better to have it drain away entirely.  So I used a turkey cradle - covered with plastic wrap.  All fluids flowed cleanly away.   When it came time to rinse, I mostly found advice to not get it wet - water that is.  Wine or vinegar and a good towel dry before final coating.  

I'm not totally sure - this too is an experiment for me.  As the weather heats up for the summer - I'm moving my hanging to the fridge.  Can't leave it where it is now.  Maybe with a small computer fan.  

Any ideas or wisdom on the above?


----------



## dave54

smokinK said:


> I've had mine hanging for 3 months now.  Vegas is dry - so it began drying fast.  No odor.
> 
> The one thing all the info I found said not to do was to put cure it in anything reactive.  So Plastic, glass or wood were recommended. Many suggested not allowing the leg to sit in any fluid it drained off - better to have it drain away entirely.  So I used a turkey cradle - covered with plastic wrap.  All fluids flowed cleanly away.   When it came time to rinse, I mostly found advice to not get it wet - water that is.  Wine or vinegar and a good towel dry before final coating.
> 
> I'm not totally sure - this too is an experiment for me.  As the weather heats up for the summer - I'm moving my hanging to the fridge.  Can't leave it where it is now.  Maybe with a small computer fan.
> 
> Any ideas or wisdom on the above?


as long as it's some place cool ,should be good

 I'd love to see how they cure them in Southern Italy

where it's hot /warm all year ,but haven't found much info , tho


----------



## dave54

A little warning since your starting curing: Rob and I started with two, three years ago and this what it's turned into 













image.jpg



__ dave54
__ Feb 11, 2013


----------



## shoneyboy

This is some very interesting work that you all are doing…..I would love to give it a try, but I know I don’t have the patents to wait that long for it right now ……… I guess I just need to be in the right mind set…….


----------



## mr t 59874

dave54 said:


> as long as it's some place cool ,should be good
> 
> I'd love to see how they cure them in Southern Italy
> 
> where it's hot /warm all year ,but haven't found much info , tho


I am doing my first true country ham.

Although the process is somewhat different ,  the ham has been cured and is now in it's equalization period where the tenperature is 50 degreese.  It will then be moved to an area where the temperature will be kept between 70 - 90 degreese while it ages. If cured properly,  I don't see where yours could not do the same.  It's my understanding that the warmer temps are needed to improve flavor.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134415/country-cured-ham-from-go-to-show-q-view


----------



## spartan1967

@ SmokinK

Containers

In the very beginning , I didn't know, that the container had to be wood or plastic or glass, it was only after the first week that i came upon

some info that mentioned the metal containers, so I took the legs out and got rid of the foil pans and plastic, I then cleaned off the old salt

and then I added some new salt on the legs, I then put them back into the wooden box which had lots of salt on the bottom of the box .

Liquid

Most of the liquid that came out was absorbed by the salt, its not like the meat was swimming in it , so I wasnt too concerned about that.

Rinsing

I haven't heard of anything bad about rinsing the meat with water and then drying it right after, I mentioned in and earlier post that my childhood best buddy

was Italian and his father made outstanding prosciutto, I remember him rinsing the meat off with water and then rinsing with red wine .

he then wiped it dry and then headded the black pepper, funny thing on the Internet there were a couple of guys that would use cayenne pepper mixed with chili flakes ?

so that just goes to show that everyone tinkers around with the recipe a little, all I can do is hope for the best and will keep you all posted on how it works out .

I may have the same issue my storage room will get too hot, I have 4-6 weeks before things start heating up, then I will have to bring the  pork legs into my home

and hang them , I plan to turn the air conditing on if I need to to keep the room cool and add a fan to circulate the air, hope it works .

Hope that helps you, let me know how you do with yours .


----------



## spartan1967

hahahahaha I luv it dude your my hero  

I am already planning next for next fall I want to make sausage and bacon my bro and I are hunters next hunt venison is getting the works


----------



## spartan1967

smokinK said:


> I've had mine hanging for 3 months now.  Vegas is dry - so it began drying fast.  No odor.
> 
> The one thing all the info I found said not to do was to put cure it in anything reactive.  So Plastic, glass or wood were recommended. Many suggested not allowing the leg to sit in any fluid it drained off - better to have it drain away entirely.  So I used a turkey cradle - covered with plastic wrap.  All fluids flowed cleanly away.   When it came time to rinse, I mostly found advice to not get it wet - water that is.  Wine or vinegar and a good towel dry before final coating.
> 
> I'm not totally sure - this too is an experiment for me.  As the weather heats up for the summer - I'm moving my hanging to the fridge.  Can't leave it where it is now.  Maybe with a small computer fan.
> 
> Any ideas or wisdom on the above?


Hows your proscuitto doin ,did u put it in the refigerator?


----------



## spartan1967

013.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Mar 20, 2013






Hi to all

So here's the update, things are beginning to heat up here in Los Angeles, day time temps getting into the 80's and night time

in the low 50's ,which is not so bad, my air dried hams (prosciutto) have being hanging in my storage room

The outside AC unit that is cooling that room cant seem to keep the room cool enough ( no isullation ) another thing to do 

on my bucket list, so I decided to move the hams into kitchen/ dining room for the present time .

The picture above show's them hanging from the rafters and there is a ceiling fan very close by, what you dont see is a AC unit

on the opposite wall facing the hams, I turn on the AC unit in the morning all day, keeping the temps at a steady 61-63 degrees.


----------



## spartan1967

014.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Mar 20, 2013






I keep a thermometer/ humidity gauge hanging close by and when I am at home or during lunch time, I will drop by my place

and check the temp and humidity, humidity is all over the place, it can be as low as 10 % and as high as 70% at time but rarely

rarely does it go over 55 % for very long , I have being hanging the hams outside at night, from the roof rafters on the patio

its being kinda windy the past week and being in the high 40s and low 50s , figure that i can save a few bucks on the electric bill.


----------



## spartan1967

018.jpg



__ spartan1967
__ Mar 20, 2013






I got a lil paranoid about hanging the hams outside at night, (bugs) and all the creepy crawly things

that go bump in the night lol, so I bought some cheese cloth and rapped the 2 lil piggys in a blanket.

worked out well ,still too cold for flies to be flying around at night, but Iam not taking any chances .

Today marks the 40 days hanging up and air drying , I could not wait any longer I had to know if my

hams were going bad , so i took a stainless kebab skewer and inserted it in two different location running

the skewer along the bone or as close to it each time I smelling the skewer after each time making sure

that I wiped it clean before reinserting it into the ham, great news hams still smell great there is a slight smell

of that proscuitto smell , keeping my fingers crossed that it doesnt spoil,

Here's my question, does anyone have any experience with a ham going bad ? I need to know what to look

for and when can I expect the ham to be in out of the DANGER ZONE ?


----------



## spartan1967

dave54 said:


> as long as it's some place cool ,should be good
> 
> I'd love to see how they cure them in Southern Italy
> 
> where it's hot /warm all year ,but haven't found much info , tho


Heard from a mate of mine that they hang them in larger cellars under ground ? he

said he was watching a documetry some years back and remembers they had hundreds

of prosciutto hanging from the ceilings of underground grotto/cellars next to their wine

I cant prove that , but sounds logical


----------



## trizzuth

your hams are sure looking nice dude!  Are they black like that from the black pepper you added?  Wasn't sure if you rubbed them with black pepper or not..  Not sure about proscuitto, so maybe a cellar or basement may be a good idea if you have a de-humidifier running all the time down there.  In my basement in Massachusetts, it probably stays more or less around 60 degrees the entire year, even in winter and the high heat and humidity of summer, so for my country ham, I think it's a bit too cool for it to cure properly (according to what I've read and Mr. T's knowledge on this topic).  So for now I have it hanging in the kitchen much like you, but we are still only barely getting into the low 50's outside so it's much warmer in the house.  I'd love to stick it and sniff, but I figure I should just wait it out, the exterior smells pretty damned good if you ask me, don't have the heart to poke it and see if it's spoiled or not yet :(


----------



## mneeley490

SPARTAN1967 said:


> The picture above show's them hanging from the rafters and there is a ceiling fan very close by, what you dont see is a AC unit
> 
> on the opposite wall facing the hams, I turn on the AC unit in the morning all day, keeping the temps at a steady 61-63 degrees.


I'll bet the wife really loves that.


----------



## templeltonspeck

Hi Spartan,

He looks good, not very bad things is make,
But in the first time if the meat is lil bit sticky is due to of the wine addition to soon in the curing process and the ambiance room .
To remove the mold I suggest you to rub with dry alcool look like eau de vie or gin for example, let dry 1 day or 2 after rub with pepper and other spice that you like( garlic powder, mix grind pepper, oregano, nutmeg etc...but not excess), secondly place the ham for a more ventilated room or add a fan but non directly ham direction,  temperature must be 51 F max, humidity above 70%. 
How many lbs your ham before the process?
For a good prosciutto process the rule is 3 days per 2 lbs( per kg)in the salt, the salt must be mixing with sugar cane(10% off total amount salt utilized to rub the legs), the goal is creating a good environment for bacterial development , the sugar cane is directly fermenting. 
The salt can be aromatized, oregano, girofle, ground genever, thymus, pepper, nutmeg, etc 
For a good curing, the meat have a  55gr salt per kg of flesh, this is the  rate, salt penetrating.
The femoral artery must be cleaned by pressing with the thumb, is a very important thing, from ball joint to the end of bone.
When the time salting as come, you remove the salt coating from the ham with a brush and place the leg in a cool room to let the salt reparting in the flesh for 10 days
After this you dive the legs in a container with fresh water for 24h-36h, the water must be changed 2-3 times, this operation serve for the meat tender and avoid a too drying flesh surface by the burning salt effect.
Place the ham in cool room and ventilated to dry for 24h.
After this put the ham in a more heathen room 68 Fahrenheit for 3-5 days, this process is called steaming
To finish you place the ham in 51 F room and 70% humidity for 6-8 month.

And after this you can enjoyed your work with family and friends....and me lol


----------



## spartan1967

mneeley490 said:


> I'll bet the wife really loves that.


The perks when one is single 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





dont have anyone giving me grief .


----------



## spartan1967

> Originally Posted by *trizzuth*
> 
> 
> your hams are sure looking nice dude!  Are they black like that from the black pepper you added?  Wasn't sure if you rubbed them with black pepper or not..  Not sure about proscuitto, so maybe a cellar or basement may be a good idea if you have a de-humidifier running all the time down there.  In my basement in Massachusetts, it probably stays more or less around 60 degrees the entire year, even in winter and the high heat and humidity of summer, so for my country ham, I think it's a bit too cool for it to cure properly (according to what I've read and Mr. T's knowledge on this topic).  So for now I have it hanging in the kitchen much like you, but we are still only barely getting into the low 50's outside so it's much warmer in the house.  I'd love to stick it and sniff, but I figure I should just wait it out, the exterior smells pretty damned good if you ask me, don't have the heart to poke it and see if it's spoiled or not yet :


After the first month hanging, I realized that the outside of the hams were drying up fast , I read a thread on another site and this dude said something

about  " case hardening " I am all, " what the hell is case hardening" so I continued reading, he explained,that case hardening is when the outside hardens too fast

and doesn't allow the inside to dry, He said that case hardening happens when running a fan either to close or directly on the hams, so I moved the fan further away .

So after that was done I noticed the the flesh part of the hams darkened a lil, so I decided to rub lard ( pig fat ) not the vegatable type all over the hams,

then I applied alot of black pepper, I ran out of the fine pepper, so I added the coarse pepper, if you look carefully you may see the outside edge of the

hams with coarse black pepper on it .

I think it was at the 40th day hanging, when I decided to poke it and check if it was spoiling, it didnt 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,  keeping my fingers crossed

that it will continue to go well, only time will tell, I will poke it again in about 3 months and that will be my last time till end of October

mid November, when I expect to slice into the smaller ham .

Personally dude I would poke it, I figure if I didnt , then I would be dying a slow death lol rather have the bullet to the head , you know what I mean


----------



## spartan1967

TempleltonSpeck said:


> Hi Spartan,
> 
> He looks good, not very bad things is make,
> But in the first time if the meat is lil bit sticky is due to of the wine addition to soon in the curing process and the ambiance room .
> To remove the mold I suggest you to rub with dry alcool look like eau de vie or gin for example, let dry 1 day or 2 after rub with pepper and other spice that you like( garlic powder, mix grind pepper, oregano, nutmeg etc...but not excess), secondly place the ham for a more ventilated room or add a fan but non directly ham direction, temperature must be 51 F max, humidity above 70%.
> How many lbs your ham before the process?
> For a good prosciutto process the rule is 3 days per 2 lbs( per kg)in the salt, the salt must be mixing with sugar cane(10% off total amount salt utilized to rub the legs), the goal is creating a good environment for bacterial development , the sugar cane is directly fermenting.
> The salt can be aromatized, oregano, girofle, ground genever, thymus, pepper, nutmeg, etc
> For a good curing, the meat have a 55gr salt per kg of flesh, this is the rate, salt penetrating.
> The femoral artery must be cleaned by pressing with the thumb, is a very important thing, from ball joint to the end of bone.
> When the time salting as come, you remove the salt coating from the ham with a brush and place the leg in a cool room to let the salt reparting in the flesh for 10 days
> After this you dive the legs in a container with fresh water for 24h-36h, the water must be changed 2-3 times, this operation serve for the meat tender and avoid a too drying flesh surface by the burning salt effect.
> Place the ham in cool room and ventilated to dry for 24h.
> After this put the ham in a more heathen room 68 Fahrenheit for 3-5 days, this process is called steaming
> To finish you place the ham in 51 F room and 70% humidity for 6-8 month.
> 
> And after this you can enjoyed your work with family and friends....and me lol


Thank u for the advice , the hams weighed 21 lbs I was told for every 1 lbs of meat 1 day salt cure I cured the hams for 22 days 

I gave it one more day in the salt,  Hey !! if it doesnt work , I am NOT going to Cry
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





it is a learning experience and I know

that when I prepare my proscuitto for next year , I will have more experience and my chances of success wiill be much better .


----------



## trizzuth

SPARTAN1967 said:


> After the first month hanging, I realized that the outside of the hams were drying up fast , I read a thread on another site and this dude said something
> 
> about  " case hardening " I am all, " what the hell is case hardening" so I continued reading, he explained,that case hardening is when the outside hardens too fast
> 
> and doesn't allow the inside to dry, He said that case hardening happens when running a fan either to close or directly on the hams, so I moved the fan further away .
> 
> So after that was done I noticed the the flesh part of the hams darkened a lil, so I decided to rub lard ( pig fat ) not the vegatable type all over the hams,
> 
> then I applied alot of black pepper, I ran out of the fine pepper, so I added the coarse pepper, if you look carefully you may see the outside edge of the
> 
> hams with coarse black pepper on it .
> 
> I think it was at the 40th day hanging, when I decided to poke it and check if it was spoiling, it didnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,  keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> that it will continue to go well, only time will tell, I will poke it again in about 3 months and that will be my last time till end of October
> 
> mid November, when I expect to slice into the smaller ham .
> 
> Personally dude I would poke it, I figure if I didnt , then I would be dying a slow death lol rather have the bullet to the head , you know what I mean


HAAH! love this analogy!  But then I'd have to take it down and get rid of it and wouldn't be able to get that "smokey ham in your face" scent as soon as I walk in my kitchen door! and I'd miss that terribly.


----------



## mneeley490

SPARTAN1967 said:


> The perks when one is single
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont have anyone giving me grief .


Well I guess you're okay, then. My wife complains when the thermostat is turned below 70°. Then puts her ice-cold feet on me to emphasize the point.

Good looking hams so far!


----------



## spartan1967

mneeley490 said:


> Well I guess you're okay, then. My wife complains when the thermostat is turned below 70°. Then puts her ice-cold feet on me to emphasize the point.
> 
> Good looking hams so far!


hahaha your wife has a sense of humor, I like that she's got some spunk
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks ! , I think they look good, hope they dont spoil

I want them to turn out good, my bro thinks, he knows everything and was giving me grief and being a dick about my hams

 we had an arguement about how long proscuitto takes he thought that Procuitto takes 3 months fro curing to final product hahaha

I begged him to take me a bet , ofcourse he wouldnt all talk no action !!

I want to be able to slice into the proscuitto and put it in a fresh baked french sourdough baguette with tomotoes slices and a pickle

and eat it in front of him, seeing his face when I he asks for some and I tell him kiss my .ss , will be priceless hahahaha


----------



## spartan1967

trizzuth said:


> HAAH! love this analogy!  But then I'd have to take it down and get rid of it and wouldn't be able to get that "smokey ham in your face" scent as soon as I walk in my kitchen door! and I'd miss that terribly.


haha 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  you have a point there

Things are heating up here in L.A , I am a lil concerned about the temp thing

I am running the A.C  all day and nite, haha not looking forward to seeing the electrical bill


----------



## noble captain

I would love to see how it turned out please.  I'm  trying  to convince  my husband to let me do 2


----------

